# application possible pour IPod nano



## betageek (17 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je suis nouveau venue dans le monde Mac et des iPod nano.
Et outre le peux d'applications basic qui et fournit avec mon iPod (8 gigas) j'aimerais savoir ce que l'ont peut rouvert sur le marcher, y ajouter qu'elle soit gratuite ou payante et si possible utile (rire). 
Merci d'avance de vos réponses et/ou avis.
Amitié...


----------



## DeepDark (17 Mai 2009)

et bienvenue 

Pour ton Nano, tu peux seulement installer ces jeux : http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewGenre?id=35


----------



## betageek (17 Mai 2009)

Bah ! Alors c'est décevant ça.
vraiment aucunes aucune autre applications outres des jeux ?
bah, ses pas très cool (rire).
merci de la rapidité de la réponse.
amitié...


----------



## DeepDark (17 Mai 2009)

betageek a dit:


> Bah ! Alors c'est décevant ça.
> vraiment aucunes aucune autre applications outres des jeux ?
> bah, ses pas très cool (rire).
> merci de la rapidité de la réponse.
> amitié...


Non, pour l'iPod nano c'est tout ce que tu peux installer.



Les applications de l'App Store sont pour l'iPod Touch et l'iPhone


----------



## betageek (17 Mai 2009)

merci à toi de ses informations.
espèrons qu'u jour nous en aurons voilà.
amitié.


----------

